# Mounting a Smoker on Trailer



## jake (May 9, 2008)

I am in the process of building a offset smoker that is 24" x 48" with a 24" x 20" firebox, now this thing weighs around 900 lbs. and I want to mount it on a trailer, my question, I don't know how wide to make my trailer.  I don't want it so wide that I can't reach the back of the smoker but not so narrow that its tippy.  Would kinda like to have it on a 4' wide trailer offset to one side but think it would make the trailer do crazy things.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gooose53 (May 9, 2008)

Mine weights about the same and is offset.  It tracks like a dream!!  I'm not sure of the exact measurements but will try and remember tonight and drop you a note.


----------



## bigun (May 9, 2008)

You could always mount it offset and if it did prove unstable add a wood box, or a cooler or something else behind it to balance it.


----------



## linbru (May 9, 2008)

Get a harbor freight trailer - right price and will take the weight.


----------



## gooose53 (May 10, 2008)

Ok, went out and measured everything for you.  Cooker is 38 inches wide by 5 ft, 2in  long.  Trailer is 5 ft wide by 9 ft long.  That doesn't include the hitch part and that adds another 4 ft to the length.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## jake (May 10, 2008)

Yea it helps, much appreciated!


----------



## seboke (May 11, 2008)

I'm fixin to post some pics of a smoker I saw for sale on the side of the road.  Design your racks to slide out and you won't have to reach the back!


----------

